# Roubaix vs. Diverge



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did anyone ride both bikes enough to be able to compare them? what are your experiences? do you have any comparisons on what the time differences are under similar conditions over some standard loop/ride?


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

anyone?


----------

